# Malcolm and Lila pics!



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

By popular demand: The Wiggles, being adorable. :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Awwwww Malcolm. I luff him :smile:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Lila is looking so pretty and grown-up! And Malcolm is as handsome as ever


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I love them both! Black boxers are my favorite, so cool. I've only seen three of them, including Malcolm!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

There is no such thing as a black boxer, he is a reverse brindle.

They are both looking so much better weight wise  Great pics thanks for the update!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the reason why I love your boxers more than most, it because their faces aren't as extreme as the ones I see locally. 

Plus I have never seen a black boxer!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Aww... naturally cute. 

I love the last pic of the boxers doing what they do: box!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Malcolm is such an adorable silly boy!


----------

